# Arkon Squonker VapinArchitect



## Rob Fisher

Arkon Squonker 3D Printed Mod from VapinArchitect Mods

I tested @Attie's Arkon a few months ago and immediately asked him to organise me one… I chose my colours and button options and the wait began! I also chose a 20700 version.

Well a few Arkon's landed in SA today and mine is on my way as we speak.

This is a thread to chat about the Arkon…

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## eviltoy

Lekker mods I like the silver contacts. Do they still use the varitube 510?


----------



## Rob Fisher

eviltoy said:


> Lekker mods I like the silver contacts. Do they still use the varitube 510?



Not sure... will tell you tomorrow... or unless one of the Arkon owners know already.


----------



## eviltoy

Cool I have been looking at a few of the 510 connectors in use on squonkers IMO the moddog and the modmaker ones are the ones to get


----------



## Vape_r

@eviltoy they do use the varitube 510s as far as I know. Some of the ones from the new batch managed to get a black varitube


----------



## Vape_r

@Rob Fisher did you order from batch 5 or 6?


----------



## Vape_r




----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher did you order from batch 5 or 6?



Not sure. Mine arrived in JHB today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, if I am not mistaken, they also use the 510 from Modmaker, the same as the V2 Runt. Enjoy your mods. I see @SAVapeGear is taking the lead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Boom.Mine Arrived.

Haven't played yet.But here is some pics.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Attie



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Attie

Yes it is a Varitube 510, but it is made specially for VapinArchitect

The normal ones have threads on the pin at the bottom, where as these do not.
They will be made available in the future.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r

Cannot wait for mine to arrive


----------



## shabbar

Was there a GB on this ?


----------



## Attie

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher did you order from batch 5 or 6?



We were batch 5.5 haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arkon hits Durbs! 

Now to decide which door to put on this beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

I like the blue door @Rob Fisher but the silver door also matches the button and atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

